# Is 5W20 oil too thin for the GTO?



## IZRED (Nov 20, 2011)

Reason why I ask this is because I have a jug of Penzoil Ultra 5W20 left from my Charger RT.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

What does your owners manual say? Have you read it? Have you read what it says on the oil fill cap?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You should use what the car calls for. But to be honest, I doubt it would do any harm.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's too thin for me. Will it cause your engine to lock up? Very doubtful but for the cost of a new jug of oil. . .


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Mix it with 40w and that'll average it out.





Yes, I'm kidding.


----------



## IZRED (Nov 20, 2011)

BWinc said:


> Mix it with 40w and that'll average it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better yet, how about some Mrs. Butterworth's syrup. That ought to thicken it up a bit. I hope nobody takes you for serious about mixing it with 40W, lol.


----------



## 916GOAT (Jun 14, 2012)

Dont do it... 5-30 mobile 1 full synthetic oil only!!!

Sent from my Desire HD using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

